# 5 great dogs Zanesville Ohio next on euth list



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

From e-mail. Contact Jen if you can help

"Please crosspost!

Please help get the word out about these five great dogs! They pound in Zanesville, OH is full, and these dogs are next to go down. Please help if you can, or pass their photos along. You can call the pound if interested at 740-453-0273 or email me at [email protected]. Please visit the pound's site for more photos at http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH285.html

Thanks in advance!" 


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/07/july-20-2009-pound-is-full-dont-let.html


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

That black boy!!!  He's gorgeous! Border collie mixed with what, I wonder? He's beautiful. I wish I could take him.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure what the mix is. You look like you have a full house. Your pets are beautiful. If you can think of anywhere to post these doggies, please do.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Bettie, I went ahead and forwarded him to someone I know in rescue. Maybe she will be able to help...

And yes, it is a full house over here, alright.  Wouldn't have it any other way!

I'm going to call tomorrow morning and ask the shelter to put a hold on him. I sent some emails, and I think some folks in the wolfdog rescue are willing to help!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

There are so many of them in need but there are a lot of people in this country who can help. Thanks for forwarding the pic. Maybe this one will get lucky. You never know.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

We have a hold on 297-09, and are looking out for a foster or permanent home for him... I also have a friend from the Animal Shelter Society in Zanesville going over there to take a look at him this afternoon. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Terrific. Please post what happens.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I have several people working on finding a foster home for him. I DO have a foster who is willing to take him on as long as he is workable with cats. I know it's a long shot, but I've been surprised before... I'm trying to arrange to have him tested tomorrow at a neighboring shelter.

I'll update tomorrow...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

The black one is safe, he was NOT euthanized this morning. The shelter honored the hold I put on him. He is being tested with cats today, and if he is workable, will be released to the foster home tomorrow. If not, I'll be trying to head down there tomorrow to take better photographs, and we're trying to arrange to get him formally evaluated as well. We also have a rescuer who is willing to pay for half of the pull fee, and offer free training for the dog and his adopter.

As usual, fingers crossed. I'm trying to stay optimistic, things seem hopeful for this one.

GREAT NEWS! He has a foster, and will be picked up tomorrow afternoon and delivered to his new home. This one is safe. Hooray!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Did anything work out for this dog?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Bettie, sure did!!! Check out this thread!

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/56540-new-rescue-poca-s.html


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I just read your last post again. Thank YOU!!!! for caring enough to save his life. One more update please as to how he is doing in foster.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Don't worry Bettie - as long as he is here at my place, you'll be hearing tons of updates about him.  I post a LOT of pictures and stories here to DF!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm loving the pictures.


----------

